# Canon 5D2 or 6D



## Jbandy (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey everyone.  Was looking for some opinions on the two cameras. 

I currently have the 7D and purchased the 6D awhile back but have sold it since. I really liked the camera and the images it produced. But I really like the build of the 7D. I like to have a little more weight and size for a body. That may be nit picking vs IQ quality but I couldn't get passed it.

Anyway, I was looking at the 5D2 and have tried to research the differences in the two. They seem similar in used pricing.

I mainly shoot portraits and all of this is just a hobby. Does anyone have any hands on opinions with the two bodies?

Thanks


----------



## Didereaux (Jun 17, 2016)

The 6D is the better of the two.  Superior sensor for one thing.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 17, 2016)

Old vs New
The 6D is the natural winner here.
If you really need the 5DII body then wait a bit, save the money and get the 5D III


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 17, 2016)

look at a *refurbished* 6D -  $979  (which includes the one year warranty)


----------



## Jbandy (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

I checked at Canons refurb site and the 6D was $1099. Where exactly did you see the $979 at if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 18, 2016)

Jbandy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I checked at Canons refurb site and the 6D was $1099. Where exactly did you see the $979 at if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks



refurbished changes every day, even hourly
you have to subscribe to a price watch site like at POTN Photography-on-the.net Digital Photography Forums
or http://www.canonpricewatch.com
etc


----------



## Moly (Jun 23, 2016)

If you're going fullframe maybe wait until autumn when Canon may (or may not) announce the 6D II. Prices of 6Ds will probably tumble at that point although tbh you will probably just want the Mk2 anyway.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 23, 2016)

Moly said:


> If you're going fullframe maybe wait until autumn when Canon may (or may not) announce the 6D II. Prices of 6Ds will probably tumble at that point although tbh you will probably just want the Mk2 anyway.



Per canon rumors - the 6D mk II won't be here until 2017 so probably won't announce it until Feb. (They don't say when it will announce but from past history that makes since for an April launch.


----------

